# Hook-up cables



## beverleyboy (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a brand that doesn't have a mind of its own?


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

By mind of it's own do you mean one that will coil up nicely?

Good quality artic flex, kept at room temp should be fine. When storing it should be rolled not wound. Ie if you wind it round your hand and elbow it will twist and have a mind of its own!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, it's the way you wind them like water hoses.
Keep the twist sympathetic and it will unwind easily.

On very long leads I use a small drum and roll it.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

We went for one THIS one as we were fed up with the twisting and manual coiling of our other leads. We are well pleased with the new lead but it is only 15m long - fine for most of the time.

Steve


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

As other poster bought 20 metres of artic flex a plug and socket and made it up myself. Stays much more flexible in winter months and sub zero temps than the 30 metre orange one that came with the MH.

http://essentialsupplies.co.uk/acatalog/articcable.html?gclid=CJvLlbShp64CFcwjfAod2mtvTA

Though one very pedantic CC warden tried to tell me I should use orange as its more visible in grass and not a tripping hazard??? Pointed out that wouldn't be case in darkness, dipstick!

I use the standard 30m orange cable on the rare occasion an EHU is beyond reach of the blue.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

It's all down to how you coil it, the way it's manufactured imparts a twist to, the knack is to twist it as you coil it to take the natural twist out of the material - much cheaper than buying some fancy-dancey cable or a reel to put it on!

When you've got it coiled up properly it should lay flat, if you get it like that put it into a bag that will help it stay flat and you shouldn't have any problems the next time you come to use it (unless of course you pick up the wrong end when uncoiling it - in which case you've got nobody but yourself to blame)!

Been doing this for 6 years and never felt the need to change anything.

MrWez


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When I use this method of coiling cable the cable doesn't get tangled as often.






I use an old belt to keep it all together when its in storage.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We use a plastic reel. Just clip the end in and wind it all on the reel simple and keeps your hands clean. The reel was £7 at a show. Its also easy to stow.

If you do use a reel remember to pull off all the cable prior to use to stop it melting. We were on a site over new year when a tugger next to found his cable melted together when he came to leave the site, very lucky.

Andy


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Bubblehead said:


> If you do use a reel remember to pull off all the cable prior to use to stop it melting. We were on a site over new year when a tugger next to found his cable melted together when he came to leave the site, very lucky.
> 
> Andy


That's the danger of leaving it on the reel, simply put you turn it into a massive inductor which generates an awful lot of induced EMF which can't go anywhere so gets turned into heat - a lot of heat. The tugger was indeed lucky!

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MrWez said:


> That's the danger of leaving it on the reel, simply put you turn it into a massive inductor which generates an awful lot of induced EMF which can't go anywhere so gets turned into heat - a lot of heat. MrWez


Aparently not Mr Wez. :?:

I always thought that, but it seems it is a simpler process. The cable gets warm if a significant current is being drawn, and if it is tightly wound on a drum, and in a number of layers, the heat cannot dissipate.

Each coil both heats and insulates the adjacent ones, and the cumulative result is a very hot reel . . . but not (I am told) due to inductive heating!

I actually had to admit I was wrong on the forum  - not that it bothers me _(to admit I'm wrong)_ except for offering misguided advice to others!  

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> MrWez said:
> 
> 
> > That's the danger of leaving it on the reel, simply put you turn it into a massive inductor which generates an awful lot of induced EMF which can't go anywhere so gets turned into heat - a lot of heat. MrWez
> ...


But it's the induced EMF that generates the heat in the first place, the fact that you've got coils upon coils makes it worse and yes a coil of wire will both heat and insulate the layers beneath causing them to get hotter. It's not inductive heating it's the dissipation of induced EMF caused by a current passing through a cable as heat (thus energy is conserved).

Whichever explanation you believe, the point is you should NEVER leave your EHU cable coiled up - that would be utter madness!

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MrWez said:


> Whichever explanation you believe, the point is you should NEVER leave your EHU cable coiled up - that would be utter madness! MrWez


Certainly in the winter when a significant current is likely to be drawn.

Not so sure about the summer when only a very light load is required - but why take the risk? Safest and wisest course is to do as you suggest. :wink:

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Anyone know anyone who knows anyone who's been gassed lately? 
:twisted:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

cronkle said:


> When I use this method of coiling cable the cable doesn't get tangled as often.


My cousin was a police dog handler and he showed me another method they use to coil the long tracking leads in a figure of eight which he also uses for his EHU cable:-

- Hold your hands in front of you, shoulder width apart with the thumbs point up in the same fashion as your granny held a hank of knitting wool.
- lay the cable across the top of your hands and gripped by the thumbs
- scoop up the loose end by moving the first hand under it, this will start the figure of eight
- repeat with each hand till you reach the end and tie off
- if you have a very long cable then stop half way and tie off and start the other end

The resultant cable coil will not kink, runs out easily and stores well


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I actually had to admit I was wrong on the forum  - not that it bothers me _(to admit I'm wrong)_ except for offering misguided advice to others!
> 
> Dave


Get away!! You was heartbroken! And have been beating yerself up over it ever since. :lol: :lol:

BTW.....B&Q sell arctic cable its the blue stuff.

Q. what size cable is required for 25 metres of acrtic for a EHU


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Q. what size cable is required for 25 metres of acrtic for a EHU


25 metres i reckon :lol:

sorry couldn't resist it :roll:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

best with 2.5mm sq.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Q. what size cable is required for 25 metres of acrtic for a EHU


Interesting question, particularly since all the quoted figures on the link given earlier appear to be for using it with a 110 volt supply.

Quote, _"Arctic cable is only designed for outdoor use at 110v, we recommend using HO7 RN-F rubber cable for temporary 230v outdoor use including marquees."_

Would the voltage drop be greater when using it with 240 volts, and if so by how much for the various thicknesses.

I guess the thicker the copper cores the better - but more than 4mm would probably defeat the object of looking for a flexible cable.

Interesting.

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I posted the earlier thread re artic blue cable without reading it properly I plucked the supplier from a google search, perhaps this link clears up the concerns re 110vac usage

http://www.discount-electrical.co.u...40v-3-core-arctic-grade-cable-2-5mm-100m-reel

Apologies for any confusion caused mine is certainly rated at 230vac

Onboard ship we tend to use coloured cables for portable appliances where colour indicates voltage, so Blue is 240/220 vac and Yellow for 110 vac

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Stewart

I was rather surprised that nobody else had noticed the reference to 110 volts.

Even the 240 volt one in the link you just posted still says it is for use with 110 volt transformers. 8O

Very confusing - not that I think it's likely to be any sort of problem when used with a motorhome. _(Maybe it means that it can be used to connect the 110 volt transformer to the 240 volt mains supply??)_

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Yo Dave,

The latter is true methinks, to connect 230 vac to transformer.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> Anyone know anyone who knows anyone who's been gassed lately?
> :twisted:


I was gassed yesterday in my car....but I blamed the wife :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes, it's the way you wind them like water hoses.
> Keep the twist sympathetic and it will unwind easily.
> 
> On very long leads I use a small drum and roll it.
> ...


Rather than a drum roll I prefer a Mariachi band when I roll mine up :roll:

Joking apart. The Frankias have a built in cable drum to keep the cable on and although the cable Frankia use is really thick it always rolls up easily.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

then the question is, do you unroll it completely off the drum.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you are pulling more than a couple of amps Cabby. Yes.

If you want to verify this try feeding a 3kw. heater with a coiled extension cable. The coil will get HOT quite rapidly.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Be very wary of buying a cable on a drum. I looked for one when I first got a motorhome (as you do :roll: ) and could not find one bigger than 1.5 mm sq section. This would certainly overheat if overloaded and coiled on the drum.

With having 6 dogs to transport in my car, I have found that gassing, whilst not nice, is NOT life threatening. :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

cabby said:


> then the question is, do you unroll it completely off the drum.
> 
> cabby


Yes,

However Frankia protect the reel with an over heat cut out. I tested it and it works.


----------

